# Since this is the Café... do you like tea or coffee?



## Valolammas (Jul 27, 2007)

(Apologies if this has been done already, I did a quick search but didn't find anything.)

I live in a country which claims to have the highest per-capita coffee consumption in the world. But I don't care, because I'm a die hard tea-drinker. I drink tea in the morning, I drink tea during my lunch break and also during my "coffee" break. I drink tea when I get home and keep at it all evening. Did you know that it's possible to develop a caffeine addiction by drinking tea? I get the same withdrawal headaches that coffee drinkers do, when they don't get their fix.

Green tea: I like sencha.
Oolongs: I like them greenish and lightly roasted.
Black/red tea: Keemun all the way! Yunnans are nice, too. Darjeeling is good for making ice tea.
Tea bags: good for emergencies, they make pretty good tinder if you keep them dry.
Herbal "teas": peppermint mostly, basil is nice occasionally.
Pu-erh: :sick2: though I'm willing to try again if someone else pays for it...

I drink my tea straight. No milk, sugar, cream, salt, lemon, jam, or yak butter in mine, thanks. If I'm feeling ill, I do occasionally add a generous dollop of honey.

As for coffee, I do like coffee-flavored cakes, sweets, candy etc., and I like the smell of coffee, but for whatever reason, I just don't like to drink it. Yecch. (No offense intended to coffee-lovers, this is just a bit of fun.)

So, what do you like?


P.S. and totally unrelated to this thread, but I want to share: it's my birthday today, and by a very lucky bit of timing, my order from Lighthound just arrived! Happy happy, joy joy!  (Do we have a smiley with an even wider grin?) Now I have all the parts I need for my first ROP and a whole *bunch* of other cool new toys. Such as a ZDP Calypso Jr. Oh thank you, me, how did you know I've always wanted one? It's _perfect_! Ooh, and is that GID paracord? Excuse me, I think I'll go lock myself into the bathroom for a while.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 27, 2007)

Good thread Mr Valolammas.

Tea is a drink for the Gods. 

A refreshing cup for you to sup on yer Birthday!!!

Favourites:

British Builders Tea - Hot, strong, sweet and milky - appx 120-145 lumens - a bit of a white wall of light.
Earl Grey - too perfumed for some, but a delightful cuppa on its own, hot or cold - Narrow beam 80-90 lumens - good hotspot.
Chinese Jasmine tea - subtle and delicate - palette cleansing - best served weak and loose leaf rather than bags - Strong just tastes like vinegar - great to flavour white rice - Definately a smooth flood of white with high and low levels.
Peppermint and Camomile - pretty good but not quite the full shilling - peppermint is good for alertness...good output but bad colour rendition and tint.
Redbush - one that is growing on me - a bit of a shock at first but warm and glowing thereafter - especially mixed with Bergamot - Like a narrow sabre beamed incandescant, doesn't show all the details but is great for really wanging around in the dark!


(Sometimes I really fancy a Cappucino...is this wrong??)


Be lucky...


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 27, 2007)

Starbucks French Roast, extra bold, #7 grind, black, pure caffine rocket fuel, no side spill, all throw, 1000 lumens worth!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

There was no option for "no coffee, no tea, no beer; I drink something else." so I did not vote in this particular poll.

The pop called Vault Zero (the diet version of Vault) is my favourite beverage; in fact, I've got one going right now.


----------



## cerbie (Jul 27, 2007)

Both, but more tea; mostly due to ease of preparation. Also, for the $, tea lasts longer. I can get 1/2lb of good Earl Grey for under $10, and it lasts a couple months. Whereas coffee will be at least $2.50 for the same amount, but last under a week!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, what's vault? We don't get that over here in UK!

Have you ever tried Dandelion and Burdock?


Be lucky...


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 27, 2007)

green coffee beans can keeps for years if you roast your own.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Hey, what's vault? We don't get that over here in UK!


Vault is a citrus-flavoured soda pop/energy drink hybrid.
Let's go see if I can dredge up a photograph of a can, bottle, 12-pack, etc. and then host it on my own server...BBS...







This is a bottle of Vault Zero.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't believe tea is tipping the scales.
I'm a diehard tea man. Favorite is Earl Grey bags by Republic of Tea.
I like a little sugar and milk, not big on herbals at all unless I'm sick. Darjeeling is ok from time to time. But part of my ritual when I have the day off or don't have to work a morning shift is to eat breakfast, and have a cup while going over CPF/MP and my email. Or any online browsing/shopping. 
Sorry soda guys, but that's one thing I don't drink. There are pretty much 3 occasions it'll pass my lips-
When mixed with booze; as the traditional reward at the end of our camping trips(a bottle of orange soda from the rangers station is how we end every hike); a bottle of ginger beer. I *loooove* real ginger beer, and any ginger ale falls so short in comparison.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't mind most teas (prefer chamomile), but I absolutely loathe coffee. The smell is almost as bad as cigarette smoke (to me). I just now finished a bottle of Odwalla Mango Tango, which I love. Yum...


----------



## greenLED (Jul 27, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> I can't believe tea is tipping the scales.


How so? I didn't know there other beverages other than tea out there. 

Herbal "tea", Tiger? :sick2: Puh-lease! That's NOT *tea*.

Black tea, some milk, no sugar for me, please. Iced tea (unsweetened, unflavored) when I eat out. Sometimes I'll enjoy some Chai (in milk), but for some reason they tend to add honey to it (or too much cardamom), and that totally ruins it for me.


----------



## flashfan (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't believe there are no votes (yet) for beer!

Coffee (caffeine!) for me. All you gourmet coffee types will probably gag, but I actually like instant.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jul 27, 2007)

Mostly tea for me, but sometimes coffee. Black or chai with milk and a bit of sugar. I don't buy any tea-type drinks from stores or Starbucks or wherever. The drinks are always 3X too sweet, even when I ask them to take it easy. The only time I really do coffee now is when I'm working nights during the winter. On some of those jobs, fights have started over who gets the last couple swallows of scalding-hot-oversugared-crude-oil-like-"coffee" from the bottom of a thermos. If it's a long job I'll break out the backpacking stove I bring along and make fresh coffee. Boosts morale immeasurably and I tend to have a crowd of friends rather quickly when I do that.

:buddies:


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 27, 2007)

Drink both. I like coffee best, purchased from small operations where I can get the beans within a few days of roasting. I like many varieties, with kona and moka java being among my faves. Gotta be freshly roasted to perfection, definitely no supermarket beans, nor Pete's/Starbucks/etc

For tea, I love high-quality greens and whites. High grade lung ching is my fave green; silver needle my favorite white.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 27, 2007)

Both coffee and tea, and I also drink beer!

Cheers!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2007)

Mmmm..... Sweet, sweet beer! :twothumbs


----------



## knot (Jul 27, 2007)

There's a Starbucks on every street, it seems, in the northwest. There are 4 or 5 coffee shops just on one street alone in Portland. I swear, if I hear the name "Starbucks" or see another sign.........I'll, I'll... have a quadruple double mocha expresso. 

I like tea with condensed milk and sugar.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 27, 2007)

I voted coffee only, but drink ICED tea often for lunch and always for supper.

Can't even imagine drinking hot tea!


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 27, 2007)

I like Lipton Citrus Flavored Green Iced Tea.

Left to right, Fenix L1P, Lipton Citrus Flavored Green Iced Tea, Lumapower MRV


----------



## knot (Jul 27, 2007)

Try Thai iced tea - delicious!


----------



## CLHC (Jul 27, 2007)

Starbucks? There's Peet's! :thumbsup:


----------



## fieldops (Jul 28, 2007)

I buy both, just like here on CPF........where's rehab


----------



## tradderran (Jul 28, 2007)

Give me my Cafe Noire. Coffee Black as the night and strong as three week old sweat socks. Now that is a man's drink.:thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jul 28, 2007)

tradderran said:


> Give me my Cafe Noire. Coffee Black as the night and strong as three week old sweat socks. Now that is a man's drink.:thumbsup::twothumbs


Same here, BLACK, no sugar... can`t be doing with all the messing about with fancy coffee with cream or hot milk or sugar or .... chocolate sprinkles  Ewwww!


----------



## Trashman (Jul 28, 2007)

I drink iced tea every morning! About 15 oz of tea, plus ice. Either, Trader Joe's unsweetened green tea, or the other one they sell, Tejava unsweetened black tea. I make them slightly sweet with Agave nectar (the best sweetener, period, IMO--low GI and best taste!). I also enjoy coffee every now and then, but not too often. I really enjoy a good capuccino, either, hot or iced, too.


----------



## glockboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Love both.
For tea, I love Ten Lu.
Coffee, I like Kenya green coffee bean from sweetmaria.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jul 28, 2007)

I drink various non-flavored black, green and white teas. Probably a gallon a day. No coffee.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 28, 2007)

drink tea on occasion, thai iced tea is good.
but my favorite thirst quencher is good old water.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 30, 2007)

tradderran said:


> Give me my Cafe Noire. Coffee Black as the night and strong as three week old sweat socks. Now that is a man's drink.:thumbsup::twothumbs




:buddies:


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 30, 2007)

I was going to watch this thread grow and cheer when other tea-lovers check in, but I had to spend the weekend away from the internet, so oh well... But I guess it's healthy to do that sometimes.

Nyctophiliac: Excellent response, I didn't even think of using light terminology on describing tea, although tint is actually quite relevant. And I completely forgot redbush (they call it rooibos around here, but it's the same). I was a bit resistant to it at first, but it's actually not a bad drink. Not quite tea, though.

The_LED_Museum: sorry, it didn't even cross my mind to add choices for pop/soda/etc. or even plain water. I don't drink beer either, but I put it in as a joke because it was friday (and I knew some people would vote for it).

Joe Talmage: I can't believe I forgot white teas as well! Bai Mu Dan is my favorite. Very light and delicate, but really good when you drink it with some concentration.

I was expecting coffee to win this one easily, so I'm pleasantly surprised by how even it turned out. Coffee got more mostly-votes, but tea got more only-votes. It does look like coffee won (so far, you can still vote!), but only by a small margin.

Thank you to everyone who posted and voted!


----------



## chevrofreak (Jul 31, 2007)

Coffee, the prefered beverage of the US since 1773


----------



## chevrofreak (Jul 31, 2007)

knot said:


> Try Thai iced tea - delicious!



Thai Iced Coffee is even better


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 1, 2007)

I probably drink more coffee, but I actually LIKE tea.
Favorites in order:
Formosa Jade Green/Oolong
Spring Darjeeling (esp a good first flush)
Ti Kuan Yin. I don't know why, I dig this tea.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 10, 2015)

Arise, I command !! :devil: Voted 'mostly tea'.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 10, 2015)

Mountain Dew


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 11, 2015)

n-n-n-n-necrobump!

Voted Beer. 

When I drink tea, I'm with Captain Picard. "Earl Grey, hot."


----------



## MrJino (Nov 11, 2015)

When it comes to coffee, I don't care, gimme the gas station stuff.

When it comes to tea, i only drink barley and/or corn tea. Usually both mixed. I cannot drink caffeine teas, keeps me up all night.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 11, 2015)

MrJino said:


> When it comes to coffee, I don't care, gimme the gas station stuff.
> 
> When it comes to tea, i only drink barley and/or corn tea. Usually both mixed. I cannot drink caffeine teas, keeps me up all night.


Interesting! I'd never head of corn tea before.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oksusucha

I'd try it, but it isn't paleo.


----------



## MrJino (Nov 11, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Interesting! I'd never head of corn tea before.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oksusucha
> 
> I'd try it, but it isn't paleo.



I'm uncertain what paleo is, ancient diet?
Asians have been drinking corn and Barley tea for quite some time, Barley probably being older.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 11, 2015)

MrJino said:


> When it comes to coffee, I don't care, gimme the gas station stuff.
> 
> When it comes to tea, i only drink barley and/or corn tea. Usually both mixed. I cannot drink caffeine teas, keeps me up all night.



This corn stuff looks good. I would have no problems trying that out. 

I am more familiar with the American version of Corn drinks:

http://www.clawhammersupply.com/blo...3386482-how-to-make-moonshine-part-1-the-mash

I am embarrassed to say this, I like the Taco Bell coffee. Its pretty darn good to me and 1/3 the price of Starbucks.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 11, 2015)

MrJino said:


> I'm uncertain what paleo is, ancient diet?
> Asians have been drinking corn and Barley tea for quite some time, Barley probably being older.


Basically a "low glycemic index" diet. Carbohydrate restricted. The simple view of paleo is "nothing refined." The complex view involves charts of the glycemic index of foods. White potatoes and all corn products are OUT. No white flour. No white rice.

It's the meat-itarian diet. 

I did a bit of a writeup on it here:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...CPF-Diet-Thread-Part-2&highlight=the+CPF+diet


----------



## MrJino (Nov 11, 2015)

Ah that's interesting to know.

I follow the asian diet, eat anything that moves haha! Jk
We eat a ton of white rice and fermented foods, little meat.


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't drink coffee or tea except for Irish coffee, I have 6 or 7 "brands" of Irish whisky to choose from in my bar currently.


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 11, 2015)

Coffee.

Anything from Green Mtn is good but I especially like their Dark Magic coffee.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 11, 2015)

Coffee is my sole beverage. I love a big cup right before bed.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Drink both but prefer coffee by a lot. Light to medium roasts yes, dark to espresso roasts not so much. Preferred brewing, french press but drip is fine. Turkish every so often (like it a lot) when I feel like it.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 12, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> french press but drip is fine.



Eeewww man. At least get an aeropress. 

Since I no longer have access to an espresso machine, have to rely on my moka pot which I have had since the 80's. Changed the seal multiple times, the filter is a bit out of shape that the tamper won't fit but still using it. Was given a pod machine but that is just horrible, especially if it is the first cup after being turned on. 

To answer the question, I like both as long as tea contains camellia sinesis and is not a tisane. First choice depends on what is on offer.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Eeewww man. At least get an aeropress.
> 
> Since I no longer have access to an espresso machine, have to rely on my moka pot which I have had since the 80's. Changed the seal multiple times, the filter is a bit out of shape that the tamper won't fit but still using it. Was given a pod machine but that is just horrible, especially if it is the first cup after being turned on.
> 
> To answer the question, I like both as long as tea contains camellia sinesis and is not a tisane. First choice depends on what is on offer.




Really? I've found the press to make the best coffee by far. Not sure what you mean by a moca pot but it sounds like the italian espresso pot for the stove that has 3 sections, yes? If so I have used them but never much liked them, seal goes often and the coffee isn't that good, IMO of course. BTW, don't have a drip machine, never did, but there are two spots by me that use drip machines and they're good, maybe because they're commercial grade, IDK.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL, tea

I love coffee, just black please.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 13, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Really? I've found the press to make the best coffee by far. Not sure what you mean by a moca pot but it sounds like the italian espresso pot for the stove that has 3 sections, yes? If so I have used them but never much liked them, seal goes often and the coffee isn't that good, IMO of course. BTW, don't have a drip machine, never did, but there are two spots by me that use drip machines and they're good, maybe because they're commercial grade, IDK.



There may be an art to the French press but I haven't come across it. There is an art to the moka pot. Two things, use a tamper and secondly, pre heat the water otherwise you get a watery cup of bilge. Other thing is to get a seasoned pot.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 14, 2015)

I like tea good sir.


----------



## knotgoofy (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm really into coffee especially the Cappuccino flavor. Although, I sometime drink green tea for a twist with my diet.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> There may be an art to the French press but I haven't come across it.



Coffee to water ratio, water temp, grind size, steep time. Do it right and you get a cup of joe that's as syrupy and stout as any cowboy dip and yet still somehow has the delicate fruit and chocolate overtones you'd get from a pour-over. 

Or if you want a real challenge, try using the steam wand on a commercial espresso machine; so much p.s.i. the jet of steam in the open dangerously stretches two feet in length, yet a pro can put it in a dinky milk pitcher and the surface of the milk is completely still - you can only tell the steam is on from the sound..


----------



## bestellen (Nov 22, 2015)

I like iced tea without sugar. Also, the weaker the tea, the better it is.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Nov 22, 2015)

Peets' African blends and Major ****asons' blend. Starbucks Via is outstanding for how snappy it is to make. Kill about three of those per day.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 22, 2015)

Sometimes this will do:





That's all for now!


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 22, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Coffee to water ratio, water temp, grind size, steep time. Do it right and you get a cup of joe that's as syrupy and stout as any cowboy dip and yet still somehow has the delicate fruit and chocolate overtones you'd get from a pour-over.
> .........




I find making the pot stronger is always better, being I take my coffee w/ milk I can just add a bit more milk if it's too strong. I also find if the water is too hot, boiling, the coffee isn't as good as opposed to hot water. If the grind is too fine you get a sediment but I don't mind that. 4-5 minute steep time works for me and I give it a good stir before letting it sit. Any thing i might be missing? If I can make a good cup better please share.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 23, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Any thing i might be missing? If I can make a good cup better please share.



The key is fresh-roasted coffee - find a local place/place you can mail-order from that roasts their own coffee and get a fresh bag. The best, most expensive store shelf coffee in a $1,000 coffee machine doesn't taste as good as fresh roasted coffee from a $10 drugstore drip unit.

If you want to experience the StarHalo method: 10:1 water/coffee ratio, weighing both the beans and the water on a scale, in grams; my workday morning cup is 26g beans, 260g water. Hot water in press and mug to warm. Microwave water 2:15, check with thermometer aiming for as close to 200 degrees as possible, water should bubble vigorously when you put in the thermometer (more bubbles = more oxygenation = more gravity/"thickness".) Empty but do not dry press, add just-ground coffee, add water and start timer for 4:00. At ~2:00 give the press a mild whirl (causes some, ideally not all grounds to sink, easier to tell with a glass press,) empty and dry cup, press starting 20 seconds before time (go slow), pour coffee at end of time. Pour the press until you're near the last drops then stop, discard rest, do not leave some in the press and use it as a decanter.

The one bit I can't impart here is grind size; use trial and error to find the spot between weak and over-extracted, weak is too coarse, just bitter is too fine.


----------



## RBR (Nov 24, 2015)

.....


----------



## CLHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Blue Tea (Tisane) This chilly evening:





That's all for now.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 29, 2015)

Mostly delicious delicious coffee... sometimes tea


----------



## GLHunter (Dec 27, 2015)

​I always have a cup of green tea in my hand or near me from the time I rise early in the morning till around noon.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2015)

On this Sunday when sleet's falling in my neck of the woods:

Caffé Corretto





Enjoy!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 7, 2016)

I like both. Not at the same time. It depends on my mood.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 18, 2016)

New hardware


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh man StarHalo, I literally just bought that Fino pour over kettle last week on Amazon for pour overs! I've been doing pour overs forever, but until now just carefully dumped a hot cup of water into my little Melitta plastic pour over filter holder. This thing is so much better though and it heats up so fast on a stove. How's that Kalita pour over? Is that for making whole pots of coffee? Those filters look pretty big.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 25, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Is that for making whole pots of coffee? Those filters look pretty big.



Totally misleading pic because of the perspective; the pour-over/filters are maybe the size of a child's teacup, about enough volume to fit a billiard ball and that's it. Word has it that each pour-over has a "sweet spot" of total volume/how much coffee you make, so I got the one person size for my one cup. I'm using the Cho method downscaled for this size and I think I'm already hitting the limitations of my beans, this coffeemaker is meant for serious competition-grade varietals with big overtones and nuance, the quite-good fresh roast that works boldly enough in the french press isn't notably different here. It's closer to the taste and gravity of what my coffee shop makes, which is what I was going for overall, but it can clearly be taken farther..


----------



## CLHC (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm wondering when The Barisieur will be available?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 27, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Totally misleading pic because of the perspective; the pour-over/filters are maybe the size of a child's teacup, about enough volume to fit a billiard ball and that's it. Word has it that each pour-over has a "sweet spot" of total volume/how much coffee you make, so I got the one person size for my one cup. I'm using the Cho method downscaled for this size and I think I'm already hitting the limitations of my beans, this coffeemaker is meant for serious competition-grade varietals with big overtones and nuance, the quite-good fresh roast that works boldly enough in the french press isn't notably different here. It's closer to the taste and gravity of what my coffee shop makes, which is what I was going for overall, but it can clearly be taken farther..



Cool. I'm going to probably have to get either that dripper or the V60 that seems to be used everywhere too. Do you drip into a coffee carafe/pot or do you pour over directly into a mug? I currently just sit my little plastic melitta pour over on my mug and let it go directly into that. I'm not that big into the intricacies of "competition pour overs," but I think I'll do that more just because it seems fun


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 27, 2016)

The weights and measures may seem excessive, but you may have noticed from time to time that your cup tastes better than usual on a particular day; measuring everything is just a way to get that same result every time. Plus you refine what works and what doesn't over time, small singular changes make it easy to see what difference the change makes, like water temperature, grind size. Over the course of many days you get to the point where every aspect is dead on perfect and every cup you make is at the limit of what the maker is capable of.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 28, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> The weights and measures may seem excessive, but you may have noticed from time to time that your cup tastes better than usual on a particular day; measuring everything is just a way to get that same result every time. Plus you refine what works and what doesn't over time, small singular changes make it easy to see what difference the change makes, like water temperature, grind size. Over the course of many days you get to the point where every aspect is dead on perfect and every cup you make is at the limit of what the maker is capable of.



How do you like that Kalita pour over so far? What beans do you like to use? I generally like lighter roast coffee's, but don't have any particular one. Also do you use a burr/hand grinder? I know people talk about the importance of grind consistency, but I don't know if I want to get another grinder just yet. I have a little electric grinder that works pretty well, but doesn't get perfectly even grinds 100 percent. I'm pretty okay with it though.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 29, 2016)

martinaee said:


> What beans do you like to use?



Fresh roast only; don't know if you read my bit on beans on the previous page, but the best, most expensive store shelf coffee in a $1,000 coffee machine doesn't taste as good as fresh roasted coffee from a $10 dollar store drip unit. The two best coffees at your local store are Starbucks Caffe Verona and Peet's Major ****ason's Blend, and both will taste like mud versus any recent fresh roast coffee. It's worth paying to get it through the mail if you don't have a local roaster.

I use a Capresso Infinity burr grinder, it's nearly as good as the $200 models for half that price.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2016)

Can't stand coffee...just the smell of it usually makes me want to puke.

I drink a lot of tea...my favorite is jasmine tea, but English Breakfast tea is also great...in fact, I'm really not too picky about tea varieties...I like to try different ones and have several favorites. The hardest one for me to get used to was oolong...I still don't like it as much as others. There is something called "barley tea" in Japan (maybe elsewhere, but I've only seen it in Japan)...it is very strange -- it tastes like wheat cereal has been infused in the tea. i.e. If you've ever eaten Honey Smacks cereal, well that's exactly what this tea tastes like except unsweetened...it's an acquired taste, but pretty good once you get used to it.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 29, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Fresh roast only; don't know if you read my bit on beans on the previous page, but the best, most expensive store shelf coffee in a $1,000 coffee machine doesn't taste as good as fresh roasted coffee from a $10 dollar store drip unit. The two best coffees at your local store are Starbucks Caffe Verona and Peet's Major ****ason's Blend, and both will taste like mud versus any recent fresh roast coffee. It's worth paying to get it through the mail if you don't have a local roaster.
> 
> I use a Capresso Infinity burr grinder, it's nearly as good as the $200 models for half that price.



Interesting. What fresh coffee do you get online? Is it a subscription service type thing? I typed roasting your own coffee into google and you can get little roasters for 100-200 dollars. That would be interesting to try. I don't think I'll do that anytime soon, but I'll have to read up on that more.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 30, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Interesting. What fresh coffee do you get online? Is it a subscription service type thing? I typed roasting your own coffee into google and you can get little roasters for 100-200 dollars. That would be interesting to try. I don't think I'll do that anytime soon, but I'll have to read up on that more.



I have two coffee shops that roast/sell their own nearby, but one of them also sells through the mail if you'd like to give the real thing a try. 

I'm saving home roasting for a rainy day, I already have too many hobbies..



Jumpmaster said:


> I drink a lot of tea...my favorite is jasmine tea, but English Breakfast tea is also great...in fact, I'm really not too picky about tea varieties...



Any chai in there?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2016)

It's been a while since I've brewed coffee via the this method, but for this Saturday I'm giving it another go 'round:



 

 



Enjoy!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 30, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Any chai in there?



Well....I drank a lot of what Iraqis refer to as "chai" when I was in Iraq, but when they say it, they just mean regular tea...like literally Lipton tea, at least that's what it tasted like....extremely heavily sweetened.

I had "spiced chai" with milk over ice almost every day there from the Green Bean kiosks they had there...very refreshing when it's 138F outside...


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 30, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> I'm saving home roasting for a rainy day, I already have too many hobbies..



If you have a good roaster, it's not worth it other than as a hobby. 



CLHC said:


> It's been a while since I've brewed coffee via the this method, but for this Saturday I'm giving it another go 'round:



Ahh, the coffee siphon. I used to have one of those, was the cleanest tasting coffee I've had. Just fantastic. Lot of effort in the cleaning but worth it


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2016)

Mr Floppy said:


> Ahh, the coffee siphon. I used to have one of those, was the cleanest tasting coffee I've had. Just fantastic. Lot of effort in the cleaning but worth it


It sure is. It takes/took me more than a few tries to get it brewed to my liking. When family and friends come over and wanting that "cup of Joe," I'll brew using this method for "entertainment" purposes.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Sunday's morning kick shot[er]:


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Needed something a little sweet:


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 31, 2016)

CLHC said:


> It sure is. It takes/took me more than a few tries to get it brewed to my liking. When family and friends come over and wanting that "cup of Joe," I'll brew using this method for "entertainment" purposes.



I don't know if it was the brewing process or I just wasn't used to the taste. It's such a clean un muddied taste. I don't mind some muddy, it's why I drink Turkish coffee


----------



## eddiebx (Feb 4, 2016)

Coffee most of the time, usually by using a french press.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 5, 2016)

Cold and wet this evening. I'm brewing my cup the "Clever" way:


----------



## martinaee (Feb 7, 2016)

What are those metal "beans" for in the larger version of that pic CLHC?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 7, 2016)

martinaee said:


> What are those metal "beans" for in the larger version of that pic CLHC?


Those are *Coffee Joulies*.

Here's an in-house kitchen test I did back in 2013:

_Okay, using two 16 ounce Thermos SIPP Vacuum Insulated Travel Tumblers one with the Joulies SS Beans and one without and pre-heated. Using water only that I boiled and filled both Thermoses at the same time, here's my temperature observations this Saturday February 2 2013:

11:50AM = Thermos w/Joulies 180ºF
11:50AM = Thermos 180ºF

2:10PM = Thermos w/Joulies 150ºF
2:10PM = Thermos 160ºF

4:20PM = Thermos w/Joulies 140ºF
4:20PM = Thermos 146ºF

7:05PM = Thermos w/Joulies 138ºF
7:05PM = Thermos 130ºF

9:00PM = Thermos w/Joulies 126ºF
9:00PM = Thermos 120ºF

Of course this was done in my kitchen using only water. Maybe using coffee might be different? Again, these are just my observations and Your Methods May Vary accordingly so.

_

Use with an _open_ cup/mug/tumbler, it'll cool down one''s hot drink faster than it should. That's a complaint of most expecting a hot drink that's drinkable. Personally, I like it.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 30, 2016)

Tonight I had this once again, but with a double shot of Kahlúa Especial mixed in:


----------

